# Can't find the right bit.



## FollowsClosely (Oct 31, 2015)

I cant find a bit that will closely match the above.any guidence is appreciated.


----------



## daddywoofdawg (Feb 1, 2014)

I would think it's done in steps,i.e one level then lowered to do the next level.


----------



## ElChe (Sep 28, 2014)

I've not seen that profile with a router bit. My guess would be someone used a custom moulding profile? Perhaps as daddywoof suggested you could get close with two passes withma straight raised panel bit by lowering the big and moving fence in on second pass?


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Rail and stile bit. You could make something work but it's gonna be a process.


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Never seen the profile, but my guess is it is a custom made bit and the factory that made it ran thousands of feet of that edging through moulding machines.
Like above, you could do it in steps, but it will be a hassle.


----------



## Gentile (Jun 3, 2013)

Run the boards through a table saw several times?


----------



## bearkatwood (Aug 19, 2015)

I might have something here.
http://www.infinitytools.com/Stepped-Rabbeting-Router-Bit/products/1813/


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Does that have any sort of bevel to it. If not, you could do that with a rabbeting bit on a router table. There are rabbeting bits with different bearings that will give you different depths of cut, 3/8", 1/2" etc for the width.


----------



## jerryminer (Jun 15, 2014)

As has been said, that profile is most likely a custom profile used by the original manufacturer.

To match it, it might be easiest to make the frame with a square edge, then mill a panel mold that resembles the profile and miter it into the frame-and-panel assembly.


----------



## FollowsClosely (Oct 31, 2015)

First of all, thanks for the assistance. Yes there is a bevel, 10° or so. I am hoping my wife decides against me trying to match the existing.

I am building doors for the cabinet below.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I think your wise trying to find a different profile. It may not be the perfect match but I imagine the cost/convenience will out way the cost.


----------



## FrankRGinn (Nov 2, 2015)

I think you should go to any workshop and ask for help. You can try many router bits for it.


----------

